# Need help/advice on transporting 2x72" grinder from UK to DE



## Matus (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok, so the time has come - I am ordering my first 'proper' grinder. It will be made in UK by a guy named Kamil (for who building these grinders is a hobby). It will be 1.5 kW universal grinder with a platen, other accessories will come a little later.

The yet unsolved issue is how to get it from Ipswich to Aalen as these two cities are 1100 km apart. I would most prefer to pick it up in person, bu that would mean 3-4 day long roadtrip what is something that would be the most expensive option.

I would like to ask for an advice on alternatives. Shipping companies or even some kind KKF member that travels between UK and DE (we would agree on the compensation) and has the possibility to transport a machine of thesr size and weight (around 70 kg).

The grinder should be finished sometimes in September.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2016)

Well you've gone and fell in that hole for sure now.


----------



## Matus (Jul 16, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Well you've gone and fell in that hole for sure now.



How would you know


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jul 17, 2016)

I bought my grinder from a guy in Greece, and he separated it into two boxes for me. One contained the parts, the other had the motor and inverter. This made it a lot more manageable for the delivery guys. Your guy might find that a useful thing to do. I ship a lot of stuff overseas (bulky but quite light weight) and I use www.transglobalexpress.co.uk. Not saying it's going to be cheap, but they have the cheapest shipping quotes I've found for my stuff. Parcel2go.com also have some good quotes for within europe.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 17, 2016)

i shipped my czar 2x72 via DHL, not cheap but since the grinder is more important I still went that route


----------



## Matus (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. I will check with the maker whether shipping in 2 or 3 boxes would be an option.


----------



## SliceNDice (Jul 18, 2016)

I got my pepper grinder from william and sonoma:rofl2:


----------



## Dan P. (Jul 27, 2016)

Ask him to box it and put it on a quarter pallet? Shouldn't be more than about £50 UK to DE. 
All the companies I've used seem to charge similar amounts, but make sure you use a UK company. The quotes I've gotten from Europe based firms seem to be much higher for some reason.


----------



## Matus (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Dan. Kamil is looking into that. I am now waiting for updates from his side. £50 UK to DE would be awesome


----------



## Dan P. (Jul 27, 2016)

I shipped a +- 2 ton power hammer from eastern France for £150 a couple of years ago. I really don't know how they do it so cheaply.


----------



## Matus (Jul 27, 2016)

You probably do not want to know


----------



## cedarslice (Jul 2, 2018)

Matus said:


> The yet unsolved issue is how to get it from Ipswich to Aalen as these two cities are 1100 km apart. I would most prefer to pick it up in person, bu that would mean 3-4 day long roadtrip what is something that would be the most expensive option.
> 
> I would like to ask for an advice on alternatives. Shipping companies or even some kind KKF member that travels between UK and DE (we would agree on the compensation) and has the possibility to transport a machine of thesr size and weight (around 70 kg).



I've recently ordered a set of knives from U.K but the combined weight was barely 2.8KG, so ain't sure if I can relate, but third party forwarding companies seem to have best deals nowadays got mine shipped here for 18eur via parcelabc, arrived in 3 days so I'm fairly satisfied with the service, though it's unfortunate that people spend so much time thinknig of how to get stuff across instead of focusing on making and appreciating them.


----------



## Matus (Jul 5, 2018)

cedarslice said:


> I've recently ordered a set of knives from U.K but the combined weight was barely 2.8KG, so ain't sure if I can relate, but third party forwarding companies seem to have best deals nowadays got mine shipped here for 18eur via parcelabc, arrived in 3 days so I'm fairly satisfied with the service, though it's unfortunate that people spend so much time thinknig of how to get stuff across instead of focusing on making and appreciating them.



Thanks. But the story proceeded quite a bit in the mean time. The grinder was finished in Poland, than shipped in a crazy manner to DE, it proved to be a total POS, the maker refused to refund me, so I threw the grinder away and got a new one made by a company (Claryx) and it is great.


----------



## scott.livesey (Jul 14, 2018)

is it fully welded or will it break down into pieces? my 2x72 will break down into a 24"x12"x12" box, most of it is bolted together.


----------



## scott.livesey (Jul 14, 2018)

oops


----------



## Matus (Jul 15, 2018)

All is good


----------



## daveb (Jul 15, 2018)

cedarslice said:


> I've recently ordered a set of knives from ......



Uhmmm, Cedar - you know that post is two years old? Thats like a hundred in forum years.


----------

